# Player looking for a game in Kzoo, MI



## Arphahat (Oct 23, 2005)

I live in the Kzoo/Portage area of Michigan and am interested in participating in a D&D game.  If anyone is looking for players, I'd be interested in hearing from you.

About me:

I am a married 30 year old male who played a little 2nd Edition D&D in high school.  So, I don't have a ton of experience with the 3.5 rules, but I understand the concepts and how to roleplay.  If anyone is willing to endure and teach an inexperienced player, I'm the one for your game.


----------



## apples (Oct 26, 2005)

Battle Creek Player and DM (experienced) looking for DnD 3.5 game....

Contact:
Robert Hoekstra
rhoekstr@gmail.com
269-788-8106


----------



## Arphahat (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey, apples, you up for DMing a campaign?  I have one other person who would probably want to join us, so if you know anyone interested, we might be able to form a game.


----------

